# Ruby20 install/upgrade error with readline installed also



## archan127 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello all,

I am hoping someone might be able to assist me with the issue I am having with installing/upgrading lang/ruby20. I am currently running 


```
FreeBSD riotskates 10.0-STABLE FreeBSD 10.0-STABLE #0 r263262: Mon Mar 17 03:18:24 CDT 2014
```

and was trying to upgrade my version of ruby20 using the standard `portmaster` command and I got this output. I can post the entire output if needed, but I will post an abbreviated output here.


```
--- ext/racc/cparse/all ---
--- ext/psych/all ---
--- ../../.ext/common/psych/visitors/visitor.rb ---
--- ../../.ext/common/psych/visitors/yaml_tree.rb ---
--- ../../.ext/common/psych/visitors/emitter.rb ---
--- ext/racc/cparse/all ---
--- ./.RUBYARCHDIR.time ---
--- pre-install-rb-default ---
--- ext/psych/all ---
--- ../../.ext/amd64-freebsd10/psych.so ---
linking shared-object psych.so
--- ext/racc/cparse/all ---
installing default cparse libraries
--- cparse.o ---
compiling cparse.c
--- ext/nkf/all ---
--- ../../.ext/amd64-freebsd10/nkf.so ---
linking shared-object nkf.so
--- ext/openssl/all ---
--- ossl_pkcs5.o ---
compiling ossl_pkcs5.c
--- ossl_hmac.o ---
compiling ossl_hmac.c
--- ext/readline/all ---
--- ./.RUBYARCHDIR.time ---
--- pre-install-rb-default ---
installing default readline libraries
--- readline.o ---
compiling readline.c
readline.c:254:28: warning: '&&' within '||' [-Wlogical-op-parentheses]
                    else if (!('0' <= *s && *s <= '9' || *s == ';')) {
                               ~~~~~~~~~~^~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~
readline.c:254:28: note: place parentheses around the '&&' expression to silence this warning
                    else if (!('0' <= *s && *s <= '9' || *s == ';')) {
                                         ^
                               (                     )
readline.c:1886:26: error: use of undeclared identifier 'Function'
    rl_pre_input_hook = (Function *)readline_pre_input_hook;
                         ^
readline.c:1886:36: error: expected expression
    rl_pre_input_hook = (Function *)readline_pre_input_hook;
                                   ^
1 warning and 2 errors generated.
*** [readline.o] Error code 1

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/ruby20/work/ruby-2.0.0-p353/ext/readline
1 error

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/ruby20/work/ruby-2.0.0-p353/ext/readline
*** [ext/readline/all] Error code 2

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/ruby20/work/ruby-2.0.0-p353
--- ext/racc/cparse/all ---
A failure has been detected in another branch of the parallel make

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/ruby20/work/ruby-2.0.0-p353/ext/racc/cparse
*** [ext/racc/cparse/all] Error code 2

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/ruby20/work/ruby-2.0.0-p353
--- ext/openssl/all ---
A failure has been detected in another branch of the parallel make

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/ruby20/work/ruby-2.0.0-p353/ext/openssl
*** [ext/openssl/all] Error code 2

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/ruby20/work/ruby-2.0.0-p353
3 errors

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/ruby20/work/ruby-2.0.0-p353
*** [build-ext] Error code 2

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/ruby20/work/ruby-2.0.0-p353
1 error

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/ruby20/work/ruby-2.0.0-p353
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/ruby20
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/ruby20

===>>> make failed for lang/ruby20
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> lang/ruby20 

===>>> Exiting
```

I did try to use 


```
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
```
however, it did not make a difference. I've never had an error building or updating ruby20 before. Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions about how to proceed from here?

Thank you all.
Jeremy


----------



## archan127 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Ruby20 install/upgrade error*

I should have added that this is an amd64 architecture. 

I'm such an idiot... I should have realized that a (temporary?) workaround to this problem would be to deinstall devel/readline, update/install ruby20 and then reinstall readline. However, the original problem remains. I guess I should e-mail the FreeBSD ruby team and ask about this issue.


----------

